# 78 to 33 to 44.1



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Too much time on my hands. 

There are certainly performers and conductors whose recorded works run from the 78 RPM era to the 44.1/16 resolution era, but what performer or conductor who fits within this group recorded the earliest 78s?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't know, but what about wax cylinders?

Was it 33 or 33&1/3?

I thought it was 45 but perhaps there was a fractional part and they just rounded up.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

...............................


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

SixFootScowl said:


> I don't know, but what about wax cylinders?
> 
> Was it 33 or 33&1/3?
> 
> I thought it was 45 but perhaps there was a fractional part and they just rounded up.


It is 33 1/3rpm ... _"The need for more more recording time was driven by the advent of the talking movie which was about 11 in length. In order to accommodate this longer time, a speed of between 28 and 35 RPMs was needed. It is hypothesized that one of the common gear ratios available at that time was 108:1. When combined with the commonly available 3,600 RPM motor of the time, the resulting speed is 33.33 (3600/108=33.33)."_


----------

